# Homemade release bag?



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

Any ideas on how to make a release bag. i dont know what to make it out of or anything, if some of you would post an idea or a pic if you actually have made one that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

I know some guys that use a Crown Royal bag. The release bag on my Elite quiver is just a soft-lined bag that has a draw string top on it. I never use the draw string exept clip my arrow puller onto it. It is about the same diameter and size as a soup can. It is nice that the top stays open so make the bottom of the bag round to accomplish that.


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

thanks,

anyone else?


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

Lol I currently use a sock. 
I am going to make one from fleece or some other soft material. If you have a sewing machine it will be easy....or you could hand sew it. 
Just take some fabric and cut it into 2 squares a little bigger than your release. Take the fabric and put the backside of the fabric outward. For example...if you went to wal mart and got some camo fabric. One side will be the camo print, other side will be the back side that is probably white or light colored. Put the white color sides outward (the camo print will be facing each other.)
Sew the edges of the square together on 3 sides...leaving one end open for the top of the bag. You can also sew a small portion at the top to put a draw string through. When you're done sewing...turn the bag inside out.


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

Here is a few pics of mine...


----------



## hoyt1941 (Jul 16, 2006)

*release bags*



Mathewsman222 said:


> Any ideas on how to make a release bag. i dont know what to make it out of or anything, if some of you would post an idea or a pic if you actually have made one that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I make release bags out of leather from Tandy leather company. I used buck tanned cowhide.


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

*Release Holder*

Rather than build a release pouch, I built a release holster. So far it has worked exceptional well.


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

That is awesome! :mg:


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

*Release*

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## ANGEL (Jun 6, 2009)

How in the world do you go about making one of those? I am sure my machine couldnt handle that task.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

I've used a small drill bit also. Mark your stiches then drill out each hole. You will be able to use a regular needle after that.


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

*release holster*

Actually NEO71665 was on the right track. First I had to envision what I wanted to do, then take my release and wrap in celophane and then press wet leather over all of it to make the holster. Once everything had dried I trimmed up the piece and then measured out the stich line with a stitchwheel ( for even spacing) . Once marked, I glued it in place, put it all in a stitching pony and used an awl to poke holes through the holster and backing along the stitch line , and then did a basic lock stitch. Not:smile: hard just time consuming. Great project when it's raining!!


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

guido316 said:


> Rather than build a release pouch, I built a release holster. So far it has worked exceptional well.


Very nice work!:shade:


----------



## guido316 (May 4, 2010)

*release holster*

Thank you!


----------



## hoyt1941 (Jul 16, 2006)

E-mail me at [email protected] and I can send you one of my patterns I use to make release pouches out of buck-tanned cowhide.

Hoyt 1941


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

Thanks you guys anyone else? at this point i just want to see what some of you guys have made


----------



## Oldhoytman (Feb 14, 2010)

i just stick mine in my pocket


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

Oldhoytman said:


> i just stick mine in my pocket


i do that too but i have way to much stuff in my pocket and my release is scratching up the screen on my phone


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

bump


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

guido316 said:


> Rather than build a release pouch, I built a release holster. So far it has worked exceptional well.


That looks good. Nice work.


----------



## boulevard (Jul 15, 2010)

I just keep mine straped to my wrist

the phone is in my pack turned off (just in case)


----------

